# Winter, good time for fursuit in house?



## Cute_Wolfy (Jul 20, 2009)

I really start to like the fursuit( after i searched about them and saw some nice videos), i am curious are they confortable for inside the house? 
can they be useful at winter instead of normal clothes?
I am thinking that they can be really awesome wearing fursuit at winter in house.


----------



## Shino (Jul 20, 2009)

I was going to rag on you for your poor grammar, but something tells me you're not an english-native, so that wouldn't be very nice of me.

Anywho, on topic: Yes. Well, mine is anyways. I wear mine around the house all the time, though I have to keep the A/C and fans on constantly. It would work during winter under the condition that you're not one of those that try to keep the house at summer-tempature levels during the winter.

Once winter rolls around up here I want to go out and romp through the snow with the suit on, just for fun. Course, gonna have to make sure none of the rednecks try to shoot me...


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 20, 2009)

I thought it was best to avoid wearing it as much as possible, to avoid suit fatigue and degradation.


----------



## pixthor (Jul 20, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> I thought it was best to avoid wearing it as much as possible, to avoid suit fatigue and degradation.


You would only have to worry about that if you do not know how to repair the suit. It shouldn't take a lot of money to get it fixed.


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Jul 20, 2009)

Sure. It is cold out, after all.


----------



## InuAkiko (Jul 20, 2009)

Woah, you're from Greece? Very cool! I'm 50% Greek myself. Can't speak much of it though><

Back on topic. I love wearing my one set of feetpaws as slippers when I'm cold. I can't wear much else, because my fursuit creeps out my family XD


----------



## Shino (Jul 20, 2009)

InuAkiko said:


> ...my fursuit creeps out my family...


 I think that's pretty much universal. My dad's dog seems to be the only one that's fine with it.

Oh, and I apologize for _still_ not having suit pics up yet. I haven't found someone willing to stand behind the camera and take them. =/


----------



## InuAkiko (Jul 20, 2009)

Shino said:


> I think that's pretty much universal. My dad's dog seems to be the only one that's fine with it.
> 
> Oh, and I apologize for _still_ not having suit pics up yet. I haven't found someone willing to stand behind the camera and take them. =/



My mom appreciates the artistic side of it, but it creeps her out to see me move around in it. When I put it on for pictures she tells me to stay still so she can pretend it's a giant plushie or somethingXD My sister just thinks I'm a freak. And when my aunt came over once she simply said "This is why I don't go to Disneyworld." XD

That's unhappy! I really want to see more pics of your guy =3

I'm cold, the AC is on way to high *puts on slippers* Oh, I fell asleep in my armsleeves once when it was cold. That was fun ><


----------



## Kanye East (Jul 20, 2009)

Anytime is good for fursuit time!


----------



## klo1313er (Jul 20, 2009)

I wear mine a lot during the winter, damn good thing to.


----------



## XanderJL (Jul 24, 2009)

huh, you given me inspiration to try to think of sewing some footpaws or handpaws such, that are easy to clean and take care of  for the winter time lounging in the dorm  hmmm maybe i can try to do something similar like those lounge plushy shoes (thinking mode...)


----------



## eyeplusfork (Aug 6, 2009)

*wiggles*  oh this makes me miss my footy pajamas from my childhood so much. :<  i think it'd be delightfully warm!


----------



## InuAkiko (Aug 6, 2009)

eyeplusfork said:


> *wiggles*  oh this makes me miss my footy pajamas from my childhood so much. :<  i think it'd be delightfully warm!


 
Then get new ones. Furry ones. http://www.furaffinity.net/user/hannahspajamas/


----------



## eyeplusfork (Aug 6, 2009)

InuAkiko said:


> Then get new ones. Furry ones. http://www.furaffinity.net/user/hannahspajamas/



*flails*  YES!  Kigurumi! <3  thanks for the redirect.


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 9, 2009)

eyeplusfork said:


> *wiggles*  oh this makes me miss my footy pajamas from my childhood so much. :<  i think it'd be delightfully warm!


yeas! Footie Pajamas! I wish I could find one in my size now. they are practically like wearing a fursuit. 

Winter is a great time to wear a suit especially if your house is chilly.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Aug 9, 2009)

I am very pleased with my order from Hannah's. They're the next best thing to wearing a full fursuit. Forget about blankets. A bit too warm here at present to wear though. Very cozy for those 50-degree (F) nights. 

As for wearing a fursuit around the house: It would depend on what project I intend to take on. Plus there's a tendency to knock things over with my tail and it's hard to use the PC with padded paws.

If the PTV episode of Family Guy is on, then I suit up and imitate Wile E. Coyote trying to return merchandise at the ACME Store.


----------



## BaronWise (Aug 12, 2009)

Lol I can't wait to wear mine in winter! 
Picture concept: Laying in a cleared patch of snow. "sleeping" with a night cap and a hyooman plushie.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 12, 2009)

The more you wear a suit the quicker it will wear out. It also can take away from the novelty of wearing it if you wear it too much.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Sep 5, 2009)

A blanket-weight footy pajama suit is probably the next best thing if you're trying to acclimate yourself to your fursuit for an upcoming performance then.


----------



## sawblade5 (Sep 5, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> The more you wear a suit the quicker it will wear out. It also can take away from the novelty of wearing it if you wear it too much.




Good thing I know how to reknit things and use glue. (Don't use Super Glue unless you wanna melt your suit) when I get my fursuit I know they will be times to repair it and keep it maintained. I have been doing it with some of my older Halloween Costumes some are like Pajama Suits.


----------



## InuAkiko (Sep 5, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> It also can take away from the novelty of wearing it if you wear it too much.



This is true. Sometimes I let myself 'forget' about my suit for a while. Then I go back to it and it's like a completely new and awesome experience XD


----------



## Vatz (Sep 6, 2009)

daREALnakkers said:


> Anytime is good for fursuit time!


 

Not true:
Business meetings
Hunting Season
To school
Near my family

Of course, I don't even have a fursuit...I've worn one once, though.


----------



## Shino (Sep 7, 2009)

Vatz said:


> Hunting Season


 Oh, like this?

https://www.sofawolf.com/catalog/images/sofawolf/productpage/fcal2009/november.jpg


----------



## Furlone (Sep 9, 2009)

Hope you don't get shot heh.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 10, 2009)

InuAkiko said:


> My mom appreciates the artistic side of it, but it creeps her out to see me move around in it. When I put it on for pictures she tells me to stay still so she can pretend it's a giant plushie or somethingXD My sister just thinks I'm a freak. And when my aunt came over once she simply said "This is why I don't go to Disneyworld." XD
> 
> That's unhappy! I really want to see more pics of your guy =3
> 
> I'm cold, the AC is on way to high *puts on slippers* Oh, I fell asleep in my armsleeves once when it was cold. That was fun ><


 I'm a little worried about what my partents will think when I finialy get my fursuit this Christmas, as a gift to myself. I'm sure my 10 year old sister will love it, but other that that...

Anywho, I'd say it's a good idea for winter! I'm getting mine in winter, to boot!


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 10, 2009)

Trigger said:


> I'm a little worried about what my partents will think when I finialy get my fursuit this Christmas, as a gift to myself. I'm sure my 10 year old sister will love it, but other that that...


Don't tell them, then.
We get this [question] quite a lot, and that answer always come up.


----------



## Vatz (Sep 12, 2009)

Shino said:


> Oh, like this?
> 
> https://www.sofawolf.com/catalog/images/sofawolf/productpage/fcal2009/november.jpg


 

No....
I actually meant something more along the lines of hunters, rednecks, and rednecked hunters using you as target practice...


----------



## Shino (Sep 14, 2009)

Vatz said:


> No....
> I actually meant something more along the lines of hunters, rednecks, and rednecked hunters using you as target practice...


 Yeah, I know, just thought it would be funny.

Suddenly, I sense a CSI refrence coming... *ominous music*


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 14, 2009)

If I had a jumpsuit, I'd love wearing it just to lounge around the house in, with or without the head. 
I'm always bothered by tiny cold patches on me where the cold air can get to my skin via a raised part of the back of my shirt etc. but a fursuit is just one complete, fuzzy cover. :3


----------

